# Poljot Chrono



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Now I have got the hang of getting images onto the site, I thought I would post some of my Poljot with a new brown strap which I think sets it off far better than the black one it originally came with.





































Enjoy

Geoff


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Here are the other 2

Geoff


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Finger trouble or Lack of manual dexterity.( Otherwise known as Cock Up!!!)

Geoff


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Great pictures of a fine looking watch, Well done Geoff.

Julian


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice pictures,and a very cool watch.Nice one Geoff


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool...just shows there are still original designs out there









Jason


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Gorgeous looking watch and great pics.

Which model is that?


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Geoff

Great pics and a super looking a poljot.

Cheers Mal


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Gary

It is a chrono swiss style with the usual 3133 movement.

Geoff


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

geoff said:


> Gary
> 
> It is a chrono swiss style with the usual 3133 movement.
> 
> Geoff


 it looks real expensive!!


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

It cost me Â£127 for the watch plus Â£7.50 to change the strap from a black as supplied to the Brown as fitted and about Â£15 in total for the gold plated deployment clasp. which was bought from Roy.

Geoff


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

geoff said:


> It cost me Â£127 for the watch plus Â£7.50 to change the strap from a black as supplied to the Brown as fitted and about Â£15 in total for the gold plated deployment clasp. which was bought from Roy.
> 
> Geoff


 Congrats

fine looking watch and a bargain if you see the looks.

there are Chronoswiss who look worse...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Geoff...Do you know if they do an all steel version? Gold isnt my thing really..

Jason


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Jason

Yes they do. But I think they are out of stock on the site that I got mine from.

Roy has one with the same style case.










I was uncertain about the gold, and it certainly did not go with the black strap but changing the strap to brown made all the difference.

Geoff


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,if you like coin edge bezels on a chrono,buy an RLT8


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

But he wants a Poljot Alex. He nearly walked off from mine the other day with the one you gave me, cheeky bugger!









No, to be fair I did offer him it on loan to see what he thought but I think he was a bit shy to say yes!

He's a big bloke to be shy!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I see.

Jason any particular type or you not fussy?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alex Its the PVD Aviator chrono that I really really like (cant find it on the 'new' site







) ....but I dont have a mech chrono at all







so 'no Im not fussy!!!! Im still waiting for the Argentinian Ebod Citizen but not holding my breath....My friend dave bought the SS18 Poljot on the sales forum recently and Im impressed by the quallity....that 3310 (?) movement has a good rep......

P.G. Thanks for the 'exposure'!!!!























Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sorry jase, couldn't resist!







I'll delete the picture if you want.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats fine Paul....no probs!!!







( I know where you live..........)

Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jason,

Nice glasses, just got a pair the same.









It does make a lot of difference being able to see my watches now.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Seiko


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think we should all post pics of ourselves now...Im feeling 'alone'









just kidding









Jason


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Its the PVD Aviator chrono that I really really like (cant find it on the 'new' site


 I am trying to find some but have been sold out for a while.

Just received some more steel cased ones though.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

One of me may scare of all the lurkers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

One of me may scare of everyone,


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Go for it Roy,

We are not afraid.........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You should be,


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Have you seen one of me lately........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Garry, I have not.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

You don't bloody want to either.......


----------

